# Any new year resolutions?



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I made a very difficult one! quit smoking (again)! On my 3rd smoke free day today and ready to go berserk anytime.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Quit drinking soda. I'm 6 days soda free. Get the dog titled no matter WHAT. There are a few more but we'll see how they go.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> I made a very difficult one! quit smoking (again)! On my 3rd smoke free day today and ready to go berserk anytime.


Dont try Chantix if you are going medical route...fukks with your head, WILL make you want to go berserk...

I should quit smoking...started when I was over 30. Should stop drinking soda too, drink 4-6 per day, have gained 30 lbs in a year...

havent made up my mind yet on resolutions...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I used Chantix and it didn't bother me. I had smoked for over 45 years. I took it as directed. Started taking it the second week of June, 2009. STopped smoking July 4, 2009 and stopped taking Chantix August 14th. When the doctor prescribed it to me, I told him then I had a few events in my life I would just as soon not relive. He told me I was an upbeat kind of guy, not subject to bouts of depression and he didn't think I'd have a problem. I didn't. Have not touched a cigarette since July 4, 2009. 
I guess it's different for everyone. For me, it was truly a miracle drug.
DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I used Chantix and it didn't bother me. I had smoked for over 45 years. I took it as directed. Started taking it the second week of June, 2009. STopped smoking July 4, 2009 and stopped taking Chantix August 14th. When the doctor prescribed it to me, I told him then I had a few events in my life I would just as soon not relive. He told me I was an upbeat kind of guy, not subject to bouts of depression and he didn't think I'd have a problem. I didn't. Have not touched a cigarette since July 4, 2009.
> I guess it's different for everyone. For me, it was truly a miracle drug.
> DFrost


Good for you,,,I never tired it...My GF did, and she started hating everyone, including her own children, she was having CRAZY dreams and felt like killing people...LOL...

Luckily she got off of it quickly.....on that note, she still smokes...
Everyone is different, her reaction was craziness though....she is kinda nutty anyhow though too.....


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

That's a good success story David. Smoking is by far the most difficult addiction to overcome (for me). 

Joby,
I have used Chantix in the past and it made the first few weeks easier than any other method I tried (does make me short tempered), problem is that I have stopped smoking and re-started after as long as 6 months 3 times already so I am no quitter!

Hope to say the same thing as David this time next year, fingers crossed. Oh and the last time me and Donna went on Chantix at the same time and quit at the same time! It makes both of us very easy to aggravate aka ticking time bombs :smile: needless to say, after a month we made the collective decision to start smoking and fight this battle another day, I made the trip to the gas station and got cigs for both of us! This time around we will tag team, me going first (so at least 1 of us keeps a level head).


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

+1 for quiting smoking. The last time I quit for 7-8 months I replaced smoking with working out like crazy and eating lots of healthy foods. It was actually less painful than I had imagined.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> +1 for quiting smoking. The last time I quit for 7-8 months I replaced smoking with working out like crazy and eating lots of healthy foods. It was actually less painful than I had imagined.


That has been my downfall. I gained weight like a feeder calf. My goal this year is to lose the wieght. I decoyed for two dogs yesterday, damn near killed me. I'm way to heavy for these old legs. 

DFrost


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't make any because by Jan. 4th I've usually given up.LOL.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

New year resolutions never work for me, maybe because my birthday is on Jan 4th  . I quit smoking on election day 2010. It seemed pretty easy after the first few days, I smoked them dam Swisher Sweat Cigarilos Cigars. 

I feel much better and may even try to get into shape this spring! Quit drinking soda is a great idea, may have to give that a try.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Dont try Chantix if you are going medical route...fukks with your head, WILL make you want to go berserk...
> 
> I should quit smoking...started when I was over 30. Should stop drinking soda too, drink 4-6 per day, have gained 30 lbs in a year...
> 
> havent made up my mind yet on resolutions...


Who the hell starts smoking at 30....your supposed to be trying to quit by that age. I think I'll take up smoking pot again, the penalties seem alot more leniant then when I was younger.:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Years ago I made a resolution to quit giving things up for the new year. 
I've kept that one quite easily!


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Two:

1. Not waste any more energy worrying about the future - there's no point, and anyway, usually things work out in the end after all. 

2. Get my book manuscript revised and submitted to a publisher by August.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

nay, find it nonsense.
Still smoke, but I don't smoke in the house since the kids are born. I go outside, with 2 little ones the cut back on cigarettes is high 'cause going outside isnt an option much.:-\"


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

No New Years resolutions, already decided to loose some weight since we were back from our vacation Ans already lost 8 kilo since


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

1 resolution only 

that im going to be gving my family up for adoption...decided thats the best resolution ever :lol:


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Day 4 and I'm holding up ok, really wanted a smoke this morning after Gnash pulled off a perfect 1000 pace track :neutral:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> Who the hell starts smoking at 30....your supposed to be trying to quit by that age. I think I'll take up smoking pot again, the penalties seem alot more leniant then when I was younger.:lol:


30 is when I quit smoking pot, go figure..](*,)](*,)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Day 4 and I'm holding up ok, really wanted a smoke this morning after Gnash pulled off a perfect 1000 pace track :neutral:


Congrats on the nice track have a piece of gum!!! :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> 30 is when I quit smoking pot, go figure..](*,)](*,)


Funny you'd say that. 65 is when I want to start smoking pot.

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Funny you'd say that. 65 is when I want to start smoking pot.
> 
> DFrost


NOT TO BE POLITICAL!!!!
I am on the fence about pot...started smoking it at 13 quit at 30...
I smoke cigarettes now, never was a fan of cigarettes when I smoked pot, couldnt see the point..

I smoke about a pack a day...can't go a day without cigarettes...drives me crazy...I used to smoke pot almost daily, but COULD go several days without smoking pot...when I was a daily smoker...

Now I smoke cigarettes at least every hour...and drink at least 2 days a week...

what is better I am not sure....
HAPPY NEW YEARS....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I use to smoke pot a long time ago. I also was a Medic for about 12 years. To my knowledge I never responded to a MVA or bar fight etc. because of people smoking pot, I did respond to many for alcohol and other drugs thow.

As far as I'm concerned, booze is way more of a gateway drug and burden on society that pot will ever be.

I'm going to go crack a beer


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

To help two people everyday and them NOT know I did it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Day 4 and I'm holding up ok, really wanted a smoke this morning after Gnash pulled off a perfect 1000 pace track :neutral:


If you need a little motivation to hang in there on quitting let me know. I can send you a copy of my medical records that will show you what 50 years of smoking laced with some Agent Orange exposure I picked up in Vietnam can do to a body!!](*,)


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Edward Egan said:


> I use to smoke pot a long time ago. I also was a Medic for about 12 years. To my knowledge I never responded to a MVA or bar fight etc. because of people smoking pot, I did respond to many for alcohol and other drugs thow.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, booze is way more of a gateway drug and burden on society that pot will ever be.
> 
> I'm going to go crack a beer


HOW TRUE!!!! Alcohol is WAY more dangerous then pot. The government should make it legal already! Think of all the tax revenue.

I would like to get back in shape like I used to be in. Gonna start lifting and running again!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

same as every yr loose weight and become the best dog trainer ever.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I just want to make friends with some Dutch guy that has good dogs, if that don't work out I'll be smokin pot with Joby or maybe doin hot yoga.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Quit drinking soda. I'm 6 days soda free. Get the dog titled no matter WHAT. There are a few more but we'll see how they go.


I hear ya... I'm going to give up Diet Coke for the new year, drop down to about 175 (from around 210), and either my fm will learn how to track or I'll learn how to track


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> To help two people everyday and them NOT know I did it.



As good as it gets Jerry..and somehow I can see that in you! :wink:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> I made a very difficult one! quit smoking (again)! On my 3rd smoke free day today and ready to go berserk anytime.


 
I dont smoke, but I had someone who was always officially quitting for 10 years tell me he figured out you should never say you quitting because you look like a looser when you start back up. Just tell people you’re just stopping for now to see what it’s like. This way if you have a bad day five years from now you can just light up and say I didn’t like not smoking I just want to start again. 
I told my kids that I told myself that they were getting more chores and actually had to do them this year. They just laughed at me


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> To help two people everyday and them NOT know I did it.


 
Can you get Joby a job without him knowing?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

To never go on vacation again.

To never have my ex-husband "dog sit" for me again - I came home to a busted crate, the dog with no water - well there was some frozen sliime in the bottom of the waterer in my kitchen, and acting like it hasn't eaten since I left...not to mention he left my front door open all day with my furnace going - can't wait to see that heating bill. I've been home for 4 hours and the house is still ice cold. 

To remember when the puppy is in the car and barks at me, not to ignore it or tell him to shut up, but pull over so it doesn't crap in my car.

But my #1 resolution? Never trust anything with tires or testicles, eventually, both will give you trouble.

Happy ****ing New Year.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Make more time for my immediate family and be around more often and not swamp myself to the point where I literally loose track of days, dates and times.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> I dont smoke, but I had someone who was always officially quitting for 10 years tell me he figured out you should never say you quitting because you look like a looser when you start back up. Just tell people you’re just stopping for now to see what it’s like. This way if you have a bad day five years from now you can just light up and say I didn’t like not smoking I just want to start again.
> I told my kids that I told myself that they were getting more chores and actually had to do them this year. They just laughed at me


No worries, I got myself covered. If I start again then it shows that I'm no quitter. If I do not start again then it shows that I did it  A win/win situation.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> No worries, I got myself covered. If I start again then it shows that I'm no quitter. If I do not start again then it shows that I did it  A win/win situation.


My ex is using that Chantix stuff - it's interesting to say the least, I wouldn't use it like someone else suggested either. He gets the lucid dreams and stuff from it, but it is working.

On a side note, he left it down at my house and it will make a 4 year old violently ill - Poison control didn't have any suggestions either other than to watch him, but he projectily vomited all over my house from eating half of one pill. That was enough for me to keep Marlboro in business instead.  Good luck with your endeavor though!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> To never go on vacation again.
> 
> To never have my ex-husband "dog sit" for me again - I came home to a busted crate, the dog with no water - well there was some frozen sliime in the bottom of the waterer in my kitchen, and acting like it hasn't eaten since I left...not to mention he left my front door open all day with my furnace going - can't wait to see that heating bill. I've been home for 4 hours and the house is still ice cold.
> 
> ...


LOL. Ain't that the truth?!

I didn't make a resolution this year. Quit smoking and started working out a couple months ago, so I figure I am ahead of the game.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I just want to make friends with some Dutch guy that has good dogs, if that don't work out I'll be smokin pot with Joby or maybe doin hot yoga.


hey Gerry , your resolutions are easy. tell Dick your sorry and go to holland


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Hope you do all three so your bloodpressure will stabilize


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> No worries, I got myself covered. If I start again then it shows that I'm no quitter. If I do not start again then it shows that I did it  A win/win situation.


Ah the rehab is for quitters thought process. Perfect! It works. It takes more willpower to start and stop as you want then just quit. 
In all reality good luck man, its got to be a tough thing to quit. But worth it.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys that really how I feel.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Faisal Khan said:


> I made a very difficult one! quit smoking (again)! On my 3rd smoke free day today and ready to go berserk anytime.


It is totally worth it. You CAN do it. Don't cave because then you have to go through all the drama again when you try to quite the next time and it REALLY sucks.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Quit drinking soda. I'm 6 days soda free.


I am a coke (a-cola) addict. I don't drink coffee or tea, but I do love a can of full fat coke (no diet crap for me) at about 2-3pm. Makes me happy.

I don't have to have it every day, and try not to have it in the house, but I think about it a lot. I think it is more likely that I have a little sugar problem.

Can't see myself giving it up any time soon, because I am weak. Good luck Courtney.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ah the rehab is for quitters thought process. Perfect!


Haha, I have that t-shirt. 

I can't say I have anything I'm giving up this year, after the baby is born, I'm going to drink my way to the bottom of a bottle of JD for my 9 months of deprivation.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> It is totally worth it. You CAN do it. Don't cave because then you have to go through all the drama again when you try to quite the next time and it REALLY sucks.


Thats what has kept me from starting again, quitting them ****ers were one of the worst things I have ever gave up second to heroin nasty bastards.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Started smoking at 7. Pack a day by 14. 2 1/2 - 3 packs a day when I quit at 23, one yr after I got married.
I was pressured! :lol:
I have no more bad habits to give up now. O O O O


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I have no more bad habits to give up now. O O O O


A conscious decision or just too old to do them anymore? 

I'm too old and slow to chase women 
I can't hold my liquor
I run out of breath too easy without smoking
and this reality is all I can handle without exploring alternate
realities with drugs.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Started smoking at 7. Pack a day by 14. 2 1/2 - 3 packs a day when I quit at 23, one yr after I got married.
> I was pressured! :lol:
> I have no more bad habits to give up now. O O O O


Hi Bob,
Your wife must be one helluva woman to be able tp pressure you!! Looks like she "cured" you of all other bad habits too! Please extend my compliments to her - maybe she could write an instruction manual on how she did it :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Hi Bob,
> Your wife must be one helluva woman to be able tp pressure you!! Looks like she "cured" you of all other bad habits too! Please extend my compliments to her - maybe she could write an instruction manual on how she did it :lol:


^^^ This. I'd like an instruction manual. Consider it like a dog training book, you can't learn EVERYTHING from it, but you can get a good foundation in on civilizing them. Did she marker train you or was it compulsion, or a combination? I've found compulsion doesn't always work too swell and sometimes marker training with a high value reward is the only way to attain new tricks


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Not to read any threads on New Year's resolutions...obviously that didn't take!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Hi Bob,
> Your wife must be one helluva woman to be able tp pressure you!! Looks like she "cured" you of all other bad habits too! Please extend my compliments to her - maybe she could write an instruction manual on how she did it :lol:



Your first sentence covers it all! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

Thomas, your "just to old" pretty much says where I'm at today. :lol: 
All the been there, done that is waaaaay behind me. Just a nice old granpa now! 
It was good while it lasted but it's GREAT now. \\/ :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ^^^ This. I'd like an instruction manual. Consider it like a dog training book, you can't learn EVERYTHING from it, but you can get a good foundation in on civilizing them. Did she marker train you or was it compulsion, or a combination? I've found compulsion doesn't always work too swell and sometimes marker training with a high value reward is the only way to attain new tricks


43 yrs of HIGH value, reward based marker training plain and simple! \\/:-D:-D:-D\\/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought you were an advocate for marker training and how fast it is? 43 years is NOT fast training  I'd have washed them out and started over long before then, lol.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that has quit smoking . It is one of the best things you can do for you and yours.
As to the weight we put on after it seems to come off by itsself in abour 5 years so keep it up.
Happy new year to everyone.
Brian


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ^^^ This. I'd like an instruction manual. Consider it like a dog training book, you can't learn EVERYTHING from it, but you can get a good foundation in on civilizing them. Did she marker train you or was it compulsion, or a combination? I've found compulsion doesn't always work too swell and sometimes marker training with a high value reward is the only way to attain new tricks


No need for a book or instruction manual . Bob gets laid for "good" behavior .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> No need for a book or instruction manual . Bob gets laid for "good" behavior .


But see, that doesn't always work either, food is also a great reward - I guess I just need alternatives because with the high value rewards right now, I haven't managed to get him to master basic obedience...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> But see, that doesn't always work either, food is also a great reward - I guess I just need alternatives because with the high value rewards right now, I haven't managed to get him to master basic obedience...


Food?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, not to be too brutal, but men are like dogs in many aspects - if you can't hump it or eat it, piss on it and walk away


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yeah, not to be too brutal, but men are like dogs in many aspects - if you can't hump it or eat it, piss on it and walk away


Food?!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep, food  you can combine the two as well, but chocolate syrup really ****s your sheets up.

ETA: Besides, if you use a high value reward too often, it loses it's value. Food rewards are for good deeds like putting the toilet seat down in the middle of the night or taking out the trash.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yep, food  you can combine the two as well, but chocolate syrup really ****s your sheets up.


That's called sex and though enjoyable will never be mistaken for dinner . 

As for the comparison to dogs they definately apply at times. I'm just getting the impression you rank the importance of food too highly .

Though food is important I don't think most dogs would go for a steak when a bitch in heat is around . Some don't even eat for days if one is around .

Just saying food is not nearly as strong a motivator .


" ETA: Besides, if you use a high value reward too often, it loses it's value. "

WRONG !


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL! Thanks for the tips, I think you're biased though  I don't give my dog steak for sitting on command, I'm not giving hubby a piece of ass for remembering to put the toilet seat down.

Yeah, I'm mean like that.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL! Thanks for the tips, I think you're biased though  I don't give my dog steak for sitting on command, I'm not giving hubby a piece of ass for remembering to put the toilet seat down.
> 
> Yeah, I'm mean like that.


Far as I'm concerned the toilet seat is your responsibilty anyways.BUT , if it was really that important to you that is a sure way of keeping your butt from getting cold and wet .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That was an example, I've been married long enough to do the hand check in the dark first before landing my ass in cold water.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That was an example, I've been married long enough to do the hand check in the dark first before landing my ass in cold water.


The toilet seat is a perfect example . There is only one way to ever get us to give a sh** about it and it isn't food .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LMAO. Words of wisdom there. I think I just learned how to get a lot of shit done at my house. 

You should be ashamed at what you just did to one of your fellow species.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LMAO. Words of wisdom there. I think I just learned how to get a lot of shit done at my house.
> 
> You should be ashamed at what you just did to one of your fellow species.


Just trying to help . I'm sure he won't mind . Should be one of those win win situations .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nah, now he has to work for it instead...you just screwed him big time, lol.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> To help two people everyday and them NOT know I did it.


Jerry, you Bob and Harry are class acts, guys, really. 

I have always believed if you dont want to have the need to stop something, never start it. That's what I have told my kids anyway, not that it always worked. 

2011 Mantra -- KISS -- Keep it SUPER SIMPLE!!! 

And my canine goal this year is to downsize my numbers or actually everyone else's that have been dumped on me to care for, ie college daughter's, landlord's,......getting too old and tired, just want to enjoy my own for a change.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The seat thing never was a problem for me. I had two older sisters. One was BA mean!:-o8-[
You would think most wimmins would be smart enough to check that before they sit down. I mean, how many times can you get dunked before you figure it out?!! :-D:-D


----------

